# 2010 CarbonStay Motobecane Grand Sprint



## dcSwede (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone have any opinions on Motebecane frames in general and this deal in particular?

QUOTE

FACTORY DIRECT PRICE WITH UPGRADES
The NEW 2010 Grand Sprint - 20 Speed Ultegra 6700 bike with 11-28T gear range. 

The beautiful frame is handmade with great care from lightweight 7005 Aluminum, Fully Double-Butted for a resilient ride and even more comfort comes from the Kinesis Carbon Fiber fork and vibration damping Carbon Seat Stays.

At this level of quality and price - Nobody else offers : 
+ TRUE 20SPD NEW Ultegra 6700 20spd component package
+ Hollow CARBON Fiber FSA SL-K Lite MegaEXO Crankset (List Price $450)
+ AND Ritchey Bar/Stem/Post
+ AND Free Factory UPgrade to Vuelta XRP PRO SL wheelset (Lists for $799 at www.vueltaxrpwheels.com)
+ FREE Clipless Road Pedals Click Here for Image Gallery

Very Low Stock at our Factory Direct price of $1,195 ($2595 MSRP). 

UNQUOTE


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Check the Motobecane - Mercier forum on this site.


----------



## dcSwede (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

That wheelset looks extremely heavy at 2000 grams - not really that good of a deal.


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

> That wheelset looks extremely heavy at 2000 grams - not really that good of a deal.


Let's see 2000 g = 70.5479 oz, which in turn equals 4.4092437 pounds. It would be heavy even for a mountain bike if that was true but I'm not so sure. Where did you get the 2000 grams from?

Here are the listed specs for the Motobecane CarbonStay Grand Sprint's Road Pro SuperLite (SL) rims from Vuelta's own site.



> Rim: GX460 27mm (700c)
> Bead: clincher
> Hub: Team SL Road
> Bearing: 2x4 precision
> ...


If there's something that I didn't understand or overlooked please let me know.

http://vueltaxrpwheels.com/pro_sl.asp


----------

